# 1000 tbt !



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

I will be on my way to class and it usually takes p long to get to my school especially if there are delays.

All you gotta do is post in this thread. the moment i get in class I will post in this thread and the last poster will be the winner.

good luck


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I won't win


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

safe trip


----------



## Coach (Apr 8, 2015)

Are we there yet?


----------



## kaylagirl (Apr 8, 2015)

OMG I need this to help me buy art/give donations to the people who drew for me for my dog that's passing away. I really hope I can win. (link)


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

why aren't my gifs working wth


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 8, 2015)

here we go


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

pls stop


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, this sounds fun.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there??


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for doing this!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

you, *sir* need to stop ur addictions with giveaways


----------



## Amilee (Apr 8, 2015)

ewww school


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Are you there?


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there?


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

hello there


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi everyone.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

i feel like the class should have started already haha


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2015)

i should be doing a paper for class but here i am


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm very tired lol


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks for all of the giveaways!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

The spam is real


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope  you have a lovely school day.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> you, *sir* need to stop ur addictions with giveaways



She got it from me.
It's a curse, really.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> The spam is real



it is


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> The spam is real



Yeah, total spam.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Very generous.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

how is everyone today


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm afraid im going to have to report you all for post quality if this keeps up.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> how is everyone today



Hungry. Oh damn ^


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah, this needs to stop.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there??


----------



## TheSauce (Apr 8, 2015)

This reminds of Javocado's giveaway, which almost hit 1000 replies. People tried to have conversations there, but in the time they took to post a reply, another 5 or 6 other posts that had nothing to do with anything popped up. That was a good thread.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

What are you studying in school? C:


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> This reminds of Javocado's giveaway, which almost hit 1000 replies. People tried to have conversations there, but in the time they took to post a reply, another 5 or 6 other posts that had nothing to do with anything popped up. That was a good thread.



*** that wild thread hahaha


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Hungry. Oh damn ^



me too


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

English is my favorite subject.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

it's lunch time for me and I don't know what to make for lunch


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Whee


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

I got some cherry pop-tarts on deck *** with me you know i got it


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

whoop


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

just woke up, looking for something to eat


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Wait so as a question, is posting repeatedly on this thread a bad thing/against the rules?
Just curious since you don't earn posting bells on the tbt forum.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> it's lunch time for me and I don't know what to make for lunch



I had carrots, cucumbers, and tomato slices. What are you having?


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

majora's mask is killin me


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2015)

Blooooppppp aha


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I want buffalo chicken fingers and potato skins omg. /unhealthy


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I had carrots, cucumbers, and tomato slices. What are you having?



idk yet haha, probably gonna buy something


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

It is spam, and you can get in trouble, for post quality.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

boop


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow I'll never get the tbt aha


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Meep meep


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I want buffalo chicken fingers and potato skins omg. /unhealthy



oh that sounds good!!!


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there??


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Wait so as a question, is posting repeatedly on this thread a bad thing/against the rules?
> Just curious since you don't earn posting bells on the tbt forum.


I'd just try having more than one word in my posts ;;


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

so like nobody cares at all that they could get in trouble? o ok logic.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Aradai said:


> I'd just try keeping my posts having more than one word ;;



Oh! I get you now.  thanks


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

p e p p e r said:


> oh that sounds good!!!


I like your style, pepper c:


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

Fuzzy Wuzzy was a bear. Fuzzy Wuzzy had no hair. Fuzzy Wuzzy wasn't fuzzy. Was he ?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

I haven't even had breakfast yet, what should I have


----------



## Phoenix919 (Apr 8, 2015)

Ill try why not


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

For breakfast I had chocolate chip pancakes, but it sucked because I couldn't taste anything. (I have a cold)


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

potato skins sounds good


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I also want a corner slice of a Costco birthday cake.
/fat kid


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 8, 2015)

I've eaten 1 sandwich and an easter egg today..It's nearly 6pm 

I think you should have something heathly like fruit and yoghurt @Vizionari


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I wonder who will win?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> I also want a corner slice of a Costco birthday cake.
> /fat kid



Is it sad that I've never been to Costco? lol


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

i'm so hungry, why does my school have lunch so late ;v;


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

hi there


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> potato skins sounds good



They are not bad. I like sweet potatoes. (I really don't know what to talk about)


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Is it sad that I've never been to Costco? lol


me neither, I've never saw one around me :0


----------



## dudekid56 (Apr 8, 2015)

Hello! Who here plays Super Smash Brothers?


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Is it sad that I've never been to Costco? lol



I think you'd be fine with any corner bakery cake >.> Costco cake is too heavy for my liking...


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

penguins said:


> hi there



Hi!


----------



## Lancelot (Apr 8, 2015)

G dammit, the wind and shadow dragons both look so cool .o.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there??


----------



## TheSauce (Apr 8, 2015)

How was your guy's day?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Is it sad that I've never been to Costco? lol


Nah, it's not really worth it unless you want to buy crap tons of stuff in bulk.
I just like the snack bar and cakes tbh


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop ?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

TheSauce said:


> How was your guy's day?



Pretty *swaggin.*
I just made myself an ice cream sundae.

- - - Post Merge - - -



TheGreatBrain said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop ?



The world may never know.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

It's raining so hard here, it sounds nice.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Nah, it's not really worth it unless you want to buy crap tons of stuff in bulk.
> I just like the snack bar and cakes tbh



Yeah, I know most people go there for that, but I've never even been inside,


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

it's so sunny out today, feels a lot like summer


----------



## RelaxAlex (Apr 8, 2015)

I'M A GOOFY GOOBER, ROCK!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Roll Tootsie Pop ?



Our class did a lab on that. It took me 300+ licks.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

it's a nice day for me today


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Nah, it's not really worth it unless you want to buy crap tons of stuff in bulk.
> I just like the snack bar and cakes tbh



I think it also depends on your Costco. Our Costco sometimes have nice brands that you can get for cheep. You can get a kilo's worth of greek yogurt for less than $10


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish it was Friday.


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> it's a nice day for me today



It's not for me! It's all rainy outside, and since the snow is melting.. It's all brown and mushy.
_I'm literally talking about the weather rn. Lord help meh._


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

It's really cloudy outside right now.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Our class did a lab on that. It took me 300+ licks.


much more than I expected


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

found a lot of chocolates at home..


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Our class did a lab on that. It took me 300+ licks.



Why can't my labs be like that


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

i think it's like 80+ degrees out lol why did i choose to wear high-ish socks today


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

It's windy where I live. I love the rain. I wish we would get some.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

it seems a lot of forum members are students..


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> It's not for me! It's all rainy outside, and since the snow is melting.. It's all brown and mushy.
> _I'm literally talking about the weather rn. Lord help meh._



there's still snow for you? 
I like rain though...


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> i think it's like 80+ degrees out lol why did i choose to wear high-ish socks today



Speaking of socks I need to buy more


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Speaking of socks I need to buy more



I don't have many socks, rip me


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been watching Heros on netflix. Pretty good show so far.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Does anyone have a Wahh egg ;-;


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> there's still snow for you?
> I like rain though...



I'm only a fan of rain when there is thunder/lightening. Then it's nice to be all cozy inside, and read some manga.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

100 posts wow


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Does anyone have a Wahh egg ;-;



I have 5 lmao


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Does anyone have a Wahh egg ;-;



i have one but it looks so pretty next to my togepi i don't want to sell it for awhile


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I have 5 lmao



awww stop rubbing it in haha


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I'm only a fan of rain when there is thunder/lightening. Then it's nice to be all cozy inside, and read some manga.


Oh, I see. That's one of my favorite kinds of rain.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

would it be too hard to try to get a full egg lineup? like regular-yoshi-classic-waluigi-togepi? it'd probably only be half but whatever


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I have 5 lmao



...I hate you 






but seriously nice line-up cx


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I think I'll make lemon cookies today.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

double post


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> would it be too hard to try to get a full egg lineup? like regular-yoshi-classic-waluigi-togepi? it'd probably only be half but whatever



I think one of my friends has done it, idk I can't remember and I'm lazy to look :0


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> ...I hate you
> 
> 
> 
> but seriously nice line-up cx



Gah thanks! I don't know why but getting compliments on my collevtables makes me legitimately happy. XD


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there?


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> I think I'll make lemon cookies today.



those sound so good! one time i tried to make lemonade muffins but they ended up not baking lol


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

lizardon said:


> are you there?



I guess their class is just really far away? lol


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> ...I hate you
> 
> but seriously nice line-up cx



It was literally pain getting the wah eggs. I cleaned out my bank for sure. No more tbt to be seen.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

lemon cookies? give me some!


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> It was literally pain getting the wah eggs. I cleaned out my bank for sure. No more tbt to be seen.



You have more TBT than me.


----------



## graciegrace (Apr 8, 2015)

probably wont win tbh


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Ya'll are so generous, really.


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

Woody Wood pecker is my favorite cartoon.


----------



## Lualdara (Apr 8, 2015)

hi


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

knoc knock xD


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

darn I'm trying to make a good line-up and failing rn


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

doot doot


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 8, 2015)

is this still going?


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 8, 2015)

dododododoododod


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> Woody Wood pecker is my favorite cartoon.



Woody Woodpecker is great!


----------



## penguins (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> darn I'm trying to make a good line-up and failing rn



i feel


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2015)

if u have extra can i buy lol


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

I can't wait until June rolls around so I can buy that birthstone tbh.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

I like my current line up haha


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

This school must be really far away.


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

was it just me or were the riddles this year close to impossible? at least some of them, and disabling the search bar only made it worse


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> This school must be really far away.



It seems like it lol


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

I wish there was a lolipop collectable


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2015)

points


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

TheGreatBrain said:


> This school must be really far away.



personally if I have to commute for more than an hour, it's too far away @.@


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> was it just me or were the riddles this year close to impossible? at least some of them, and disabling the search bar only made it worse



I don't know since I wasn't active during last year's event, but at least I solved 13/24 clues this year c:


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

cheezyfries said:


> was it just me or were the riddles this year close to impossible? at least some of them, and disabling the search bar only made it worse



Yess, I only got 6. -__- I didn't even bother checking the answers because I prob would have cried at how easy the answer was. lol.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Whee, school!


----------



## folium nouum (Apr 8, 2015)

hi hi


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

back again


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2015)

wow this stuff moves fast


----------



## cheezyfries (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I don't know since I wasn't active during last year's event, but at least I solved 13/24 clues this year c:



ah lucky! i got seven, but had the correct ideas for two of them  sad bc then i could've gotten the togepi myself haha, but waluigi ones are going for just as much which is sorta weird


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I wish there was a lolipop collectable


me as well :/


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Whee, school!



I'm on spring break, whee


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I don't know since I wasn't active during last year's event, but at least I solved 13/24 clues this year c:



Wow, nice!


----------



## frogkisses (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang this school is far


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 8, 2015)

so what do I do withe the three egg things I found before giving up completely


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

frogkisses said:


> Dang this school is far



They might have left later than when they posted this.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I'm on spring break, whee



wheeee me too


----------



## Farobi (Apr 8, 2015)

Is this a giveaway?


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

It would take me this long to get to school too.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Just keep posting


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Mayve they forgot


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

My school is nearby


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> Just keep posting



cute username c:


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> wheeee me too



Same here! I'm enjoying my time.  I'm sad it's halfway over, though...


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

16 pages in an hour, wow.


----------



## frogkisses (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacyfaith said:


> They might have left later than when they posted this.



That's true! But in OP it made it sound like they were leaving right away lol


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm in college right now. The hardest subjects are English and anything related to history.


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

God my grandma made the greatest omelette ever


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

today is off day..


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacyfaith said:


> Same here! I'm enjoying my time.  I'm sad it's halfway over, though...



Me too, I do not want to go back at all.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I hope I win, because there's something I didn't follow up on that I need to pay off, but I don't have enough bells to do it.


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I'm in college right now. The hardest subjects are English and anything related to history.



Me too. My Literature class was hell. I'm glad I got that over with...ahh.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know what to post so...


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Just watched an entire series on netflix ahhh netflix


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

I want to go back to school for another degree.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Javocado said:


> God my grandma made the greatest omelette ever


tell grandma to hmu with some omelettes


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacyfaith said:


> Me too. My Literature class was hell. I'm glad I got that over with...ahh.



I have school on Tuesday and Thursday. Today is Wednesday.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

School is weird.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

I like seeing everyones signatures. They're so nice c:


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Casster said:


> I like seeing everyones signatures. They're so nice c:



Yours is, too ^^


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Casster said:


> I like seeing everyones signatures. They're so nice c:



are you sure

seriously look at mine


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Why do grandmas cook so good, is it just like an official grandma duty or what
Rip grandma and your amazing food ;/


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> Me too, I do not want to go back at all.



Me neither. ): At least the semester is almost over...just one more month!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

We're posting so fast.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

This thread already has over 175 posts.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> This thread already has over 175 posts.



In less than an hour.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

I feel like this thread is moving rlly fast


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

keep going, post post post


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

jobby47 said:


> This thread already has over 175 posts.



Everybody wants TBT Bells.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

oh god another one of these


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Honestly I doubt I'll win but whatever


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Why do grandmas cook so good, is it just like an official grandma duty or what
> Rip grandma and your amazing food ;/


give my grandma a few ingredients and she'll do miracles
and I'm sorry 


Stacyfaith said:


> Me neither. ): At least the semester is almost over...just one more month!



I can't last another few months rip


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Who will win


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> We're posting so fast.



Yeah, now it's taking a while to load everything. Geez.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Everybody wants TBT Bells.



Yeah, that is true.


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

are you there??


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> Honestly I doubt I'll win but whatever



Same


----------



## Campy (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Why do grandmas cook so good, is it just like an official grandma duty or what
> Rip grandma and your amazing food ;/


I'm going to be a hipster granny and cook the worst food possible. The only dish I can make is spaghetti, and I'm not sure if that'll ever change. :')


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> Honestly I doubt I'll win but whatever



Unless if Sir Integra posts exactly after you.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacyfaith said:


> Yeah, now it's taking a while to load everything. Geez.



oh, I thought it was only me haha


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

this is insane


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

Changed my avatar


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Unless if Sir Integra posts exactly after you.



Yeah, everyone has a chance.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

It's frustrating when people heckle during press conferences even though I understand their frustration.
/CNN


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Aradai said:


> I can't last another few months rip



Aw lol you can do it! I believe in you.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

omg every time i refresh there is a new full page of posts


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Humans are tree to trees


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Probably doesnt help that im on mobile


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Montavely said:


> omg every time i refresh there is a new full page of posts



Do you mean 3 new pages?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm eating pasta


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

@@ haha good luck to whoever wins


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

OP is offline


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Humans are tree to trees



you're blowing my mind 80


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

I need this TBT, I have 2.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

sooo mannny


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 8, 2015)

egg


----------



## Timegear (Apr 8, 2015)

are we there yet


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> Humans are tree to trees



So amazing.


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

We're posting a thread a minute. I feel like we might break a page record.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> OP is offline



She's on invisible mode.


----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

im hungry and need to go make food but im afraid he'll come back when im gone what to do


----------



## EmmaFrost (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone seen Interstellar?


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


> OP is offline



They're on invisible mode


----------



## strawberrywine (Apr 8, 2015)

Egg


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

Page 22 woop


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> egg



Two dogs sharing a bone. How cute!


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

It's moving faster than the easter thread. (Probably not true but w/e)


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Has anyone seen Interstellar?



My math teacher has


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

i NEED THis Money To do tHINgs


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Are you there yet?


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Illyana said:


> Has anyone seen Interstellar?



I'm not sure what that is. ):


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> They're on invisible mode



This has already been said, fourth guardian.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

It's getting hard to keep up


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Montavely (Apr 8, 2015)

Stacyfaith said:


> I'm not sure what that is. ):



omg your sig and icon is beautiful


----------



## Campy (Apr 8, 2015)

Montavely said:


> im hungry and need to go make food but im afraid he'll come back when im gone what to do


Starve, obviously.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 8, 2015)

gimme dem tbt lmfao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Casster said:


> It's moving faster than the easter thread. (Probably not true but w/e)



No, it's moving faster than Spaceball One when it was set to ludicrous speed.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> This has already been said, fourth guardian.



Ninja


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

my birthday is next wednesday


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Just a minute ago this thread had 175 posts, now 230.


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

I feel like eating candy


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

I'm watching Futurama


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Casster said:


> It's moving faster than the easter thread. (Probably not true but w/e)




I don't think that fast, but that thread was moving p fast too.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Such a long commute to school


----------



## lizardon (Apr 8, 2015)

where is he??


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

Alright rubi come out now


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

OP if you're reading this can I win please :3


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Sir integra is evil bc she worships lemons


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Casster said:


> my birthday is next wednesday



Yay! What are you doing for it?


----------



## Peebers (Apr 8, 2015)

we all is thirsty for the tbt tbh


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

And more people are joining in too lol


----------



## Javocado (Apr 8, 2015)

lizardon said:


> where is he??



Sir Integra is a gal


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> Ninja



You can see what I'm making a reference to when I called you "fourth guardian".


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

I bet OP is looking at the thread and thinking "lol this is too funny that I'm just going to pretend I forgot about this and leave them still posting lmao"

just a thought


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Apr 8, 2015)

I got the cookies in the oven. Yummmmmm. Can't wait to eat em.


----------



## Peebers (Apr 8, 2015)

plot twist: this is a really late april fools' prank


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

1000 **** posts later


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 8, 2015)

tru, we all thirsty


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

I seriously do not know what to say, and Im thinking about posting a recipe for blueberry pancakes due to my terrible conversational skills


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Wow, people are posting so much.


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

Snowtyke said:


>



loooool we'd be mummies here


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

how long does it take to walk to school


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

I don't know what to post either lmao


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Has anyone saw Spaceballs before?


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

Peebers said:


> plot twist: this is a really late april fools' prank



All of april is games for integra


----------



## Ragdoll (Apr 8, 2015)

Ok poster above me is the winner!

Srry for the long wait guys!! I live in NJ/NY area and its rlly hard to commute.

Thank you for participating! Sending tbt now~


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

is there automatic censorship here

EDIT: GOD DAMN I WAS SO CLOSE winner give me some of your bells


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I seriously do not know what to say, and Im thinking about posting a recipe for blueberry pancakes due to my terrible conversational skills



Uhh dont you just add bluberries to pancake batter?


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Vizionari said:


> I bet OP is looking at the thread and thinking "lol this is too funny that I'm just going to pretend I forgot about this and leave them still posting lmao"
> 
> just a thought



Hehe I was thinking that too. Watching this thread go is prob really funny.


----------



## Hermione Granger (Apr 8, 2015)

Peebers said:


> we all is thirsty for the tbt tbh



i was thinkin the same thing


----------



## Campy (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I seriously do not know what to say, and Im thinking about posting a recipe for blueberry pancakes due to my terrible conversational skills


Please do! ♥ Ermagawd I love pancakes, I want to try these!


----------



## Prabha (Apr 8, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> tru, we all thirsty



why is ash in your sig


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> I seriously do not know what to say, and Im thinking about posting a recipe for blueberry pancakes due to my terrible conversational skills



Blueberry pancakes sound good.


----------



## Casster (Apr 8, 2015)

Darn i missed it! Gratz to winner


----------



## ssvv227 (Apr 8, 2015)

all I can think of is that she must have loved her school to travel thus far...


----------



## shib (Apr 8, 2015)

Peebers said:


> plot twist: this is a really late april fools' prank



Haha that would be evil


----------



## Stacyfaith (Apr 8, 2015)

Sir Integra said:


> Ok poster above me is the winner!
> 
> Srry for the long wait guys!! I live in NJ/NY area and its rlly hard to commute.
> 
> Thank you for participating! Sending tbt now~



Woohoo! Congrats Prabha!


----------



## Aradai (Apr 8, 2015)

congrats!


----------



## Snowtyke (Apr 8, 2015)

GOD DAMN I WAS SO CLOSE winner give me some of your bells only like 150 or something please? no? sorry


----------



## Campy (Apr 8, 2015)

Prabha said:


> All of april is games for integra


Congraaats!


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 8, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Has anyone saw Spaceballs before?



Yea, two years ago. Our class was watching the beginning of the movie and we were wondering how long the spaceship was


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Apr 8, 2015)

Aww, I always keep missing the spot. I am a poor user on TBT.


----------



## jobby47 (Apr 8, 2015)

Dang it, a few posts away. Congratulations!


----------

